# message erreur E/S



## russel1 (13 Mars 2007)

bonjour 
j ai os 10.4 et classic 9 
quand j'ouvre une application ancienne appleworks le message suivant s'affiche 
erreur d'E/S 
note : dans mon os 10.4 la version appleworks 6 
mes anciennes applications sont sous appleworks 5 

est ce possible d'installe en plus applewrks 6 et aplleworks 5 au meme temps 

merci de votre aide


----------



## pm5500 (13 Mars 2007)

Oui, bien s&#251;r, dans le dossier Applications(Mac OS9). Apr&#232;s tu ouvres ton ancien document avec Classic, tu l'enregistres en format AW 5 et tu peux le r&#233;cup&#233;rer sous AW 6. Au passage, &#231;a fait dr&#244;le de revoir le syst&#232;me 9...


----------



## Vivid (13 Mars 2007)

russel1 a dit:


> bonjour
> j ai os 10.4 et classic 9
> quand j'ouvre une application ancienne appleworks le message suivant s'affiche
> erreur d'E/S
> ...



"une application ancienne" sous classic, je suppose.


----------

